# BLM as a political party



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Add this nightmare to the list of things to worry about. BLM backed candidates running for political offices. With BLM having a 68% approval rate could they win the presidency??


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

They'll do good in Seattle, NYC, Basstun, Atlanta, Minneapolis, Detroit, Chicago, LA, DC, Baltimore, SF, and I hope they have fun in their burned out POS.

Feds should NOT bail them out, let them wallow in their own feces.

They come here better be well armed and ready to meet SATAN.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

This is the BLM political party they are talking about. All the destruction you are seeing in our cities is a communist insurgency, from the destruction of our monuments and rewriting of our history to beating down anyone who disagrees with their political views. DO NOT underestimate them.

"We are Trained Marxists," says BLM Co-Founder Patrisse Cullors

Distinction between Marxism, communism and socialism[change | change source]
People use these terms interchangeably but this is incorrect. These concepts have different meanings:

Marxism is a political and economic way of organizing society, where the workers own the means of production.
Socialism is a way of organizing a society in which the means of production are owned and controlled by the proletariat. Marx proposed that this was the next necessary step in the progress of history.
Communism is the theoretical classless, stateless society that Marx proposed would arise after Socialism.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They will take over Washington state and CA with little effort. NY would join in . Seattle has already surrendered.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

A large number of representatives could easily flood congress and effect future voting and legislation. This could change federal, state or local issues. 

See what is happening in VA with gun control. One small overpopulated corner of the state is dictating and dismissing what 98% of the rest of the state wants.

What if the electoral college actually was eliminated??


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> This is the BLM political party they are talking about. All the destruction you are seeing in our cities is a communist insurgency, from the destruction of our monuments and rewriting of our history to beating down anyone who disagrees with their political views. DO NOT underestimate them.
> 
> "We are Trained Marxists," says BLM Co-Founder Patrisse Cullors
> 
> ...


Absolutely. What are the progressives progressing towards? Communism. They're manipulating these "useful idiots" to destabilize the police, which is exactly what they did in Russia. Knock out the police, then take over the government.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The goal is to use fear to take all you have worked for and all you hole dear from you. It will work if you let it. It will not work on me. .22 range time is no mandatory at the house.
Quiet fast and leaves little left laying around. Do not be ruled by fear.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> The goal is to use fear to take all you have worked for and all you hole dear from you. It will work if you let it. It will not work on me. .22 range time is no mandatory at the house.
> Quiet fast and leaves little left laying around. Do not be ruled by fear.


Air guns are good, 45 cal

powerful,500fpe,air_rifle


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lets say BLM does establish itself as a political party and does grab some power in Washington. People can only be goverened if they consent to be governed. If they are unarmed and defenseless, they will go along with tyranny. But As long as there are millions and millions of guns in the hands of everyday Americans, no governing party can get too extreme without risking catastrophic pushback. That is why politicians are desperate to get the guns. There is some portion of Americans (maybe 3%) that will only put up with so much bullshit before that catastrophic pushback erupts with a vengeance.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Lets say BLM does establish itself as a political party and does grab some power in Washington. People can only be goverened if they consent to be governed. If they are unarmed and defenseless, they will go along with tyranny. But As long as there are millions and millions of guns in the hands of everyday Americans, no governing party can get too extreme without risking catastrophic pushback. That is why politicians are desperate to get the guns. There is some portion of Americans (maybe 3%) that will only put up with so much bullshit before that catastrophic pushback erupts with a vengeance.


 Wait until we play the game by their rules.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Pew Analysis Shows Only 1 In 6 BLM Protesters Are Black*

"The full breakdown reveals that just 17 percent of protesters were black, while 46 percent were white.
A further 22 percent were Hispanic, with eight percent being Asian, the analysis highlights."


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> The goal is to use fear to take all you have worked for and all you hole dear from you. It will work if you let it. It will not work on me. .22 range time is no mandatory at the house.
> Quiet fast and leaves little left laying around. Do not be ruled by fear.


I'm good to go with my bow.

BLM pos with an arrow? If I'm off a bit is fine with me. But arrows cost, so I'll make them recoverable.

BLF, er fertilizer....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Chipper said:


> A large number of representatives could easily flood congress and effect future voting and legislation. This could change federal, state or local issues.
> 
> See what is happening in VA with gun control. One small overpopulated corner of the state is dictating and dismissing what 98% of the rest of the state wants.
> 
> What if the electoral college actually was eliminated??


Damn....chicken little was an amateur.... just saying.....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm good to go with my bow.
> 
> BLM pos with an arrow? If I'm off a bit is fine with me. But arrows cost, so I'll make them recoverable.
> 
> BLF, er fertilizer....


I still prefer 147-180 gr. FMJ @ 2,700 FPS.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

All I can say is....I'm glad I'm 65, overweight, a smoker and an over-indulger of all food that is unhealthy.

I have been a patriot for as long as I can remember. I hate actually witnessing my country go down in flames.

My mind and senses have had enough of this bullspit.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> The goal is to use fear to take all you have worked for and all you hole dear from you. It will work if you let it.


There are times I wonder if this is the role of Covid.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

BLM is way left. Communists. I do not see that working nationally right now. Some local areas where the residents have their collective heads up their A$$e$?. Yep Pun intended.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

BLM is nothing more than the cash cow of the DNC. Jump on the ol' interwebz and search "ActBlue" and you'll see what I mean.

So as a political party they will be/are the militant arm of the Democrats.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> This is the BLM political party they are talking about. All the destruction you are seeing in our cities is a communist insurgency, from the destruction of our monuments and rewriting of our history to beating down anyone who disagrees with their political views. DO NOT underestimate them.
> 
> "We are Trained Marxists," says BLM Co-Founder Patrisse Cullors
> 
> ...


All three end up in the same place. Tyranny.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Little BLM bitches paid me a visit last night they probably wanted to hit my big yard signs but temporarily took them down while a privacy fence is put up.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I look for the violence and chaos to ramp up as we get closer to the election. Lock, load, and wait.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I look for the violence and chaos to ramp up as we get closer to the election. Lock, load, and wait.


reload, powder, primers........


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

BLM is not a political party, it's a terrorist organization IMO and should be classified as one along with Antifa.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

People should read the BLM manifesto and website to know what they are supporting.

Oh wait.. my bad. They are to STUPID to read the site and go blindly along.. Isn’t that something called sheep? Or is it lemmings?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

65mustang said:


> BLM is not a political party, it's a terrorist organization IMO and should be classified as one along with Antifa.


Got that right, burning, looting, pilfering robbing, raping, and pillalging.

Would shoot on site be too harsh? Not at my home.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

It's worth the long read. Know your enemy. They are marxists hiding behind a catchy phrase to fool George and Martha out in the suburbs.https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...tter-believe&usg=AOvVaw3NJ0eCkWYnl-FnrwCpyKbX


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

0rocky said:


> There are times I wonder if this is the role of Covid.


China released it for a reason. I am Darn sure of that. If they had not 40% of china would be dead by now they already had a way to slow it and prevent it.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Chipper said:


> A large number of representatives could easily flood congress and effect future voting and legislation. This could change federal, state or local issues.
> 
> See what is happening in VA with gun control. One small overpopulated corner of the state is dictating and dismissing what 98% of the rest of the state wants.
> 
> What if the electoral college actually was eliminated??


Ditto in Orygun. Small NW corner rules the rest.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Also, when I first heard this, I thought it was great. I thought the demonrat party would never win again. If the blacks all went to the BLM party the demonrats would shrink down 30%. Where am I wrong here?


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> This is the BLM political party they are talking about. All the destruction you are seeing in our cities is a communist insurgency, from the destruction of our monuments and rewriting of our history to beating down anyone who disagrees with their political views. DO NOT underestimate them.
> 
> "We are Trained Marxists," says BLM Co-Founder Patrisse Cullors
> 
> ...


to-may-to, to-mah-to. Whatever they call themselves they are excrement.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Am I the only one who thinks Bureau of Land Management every time I see BLM? 

Of course both BLM's are on the wrong side of right.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

patrioteer said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Bureau of Land Management every time I see BLM?
> 
> Of course both BLM's are on the wrong side of right.


Agreed! I've been speaking out against the Bureau of Land Management and the Dept of Interior for years. Their budget needs cut by at least 80% tomorrow. And don't even get me started about the Indian Affairs department.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Agreed! I've been speaking out against the Bureau of Land Management and the Dept of Interior for years. Their budget needs cut by at least 80% tomorrow. And don't even get me started about the Indian Affairs department.


80%?!?

The bastards need to be the first up against the wall when the revolution comes!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought this was a pretty good summation of all things Black Lies Matter...

_*The Black Dilemma

For almost 150 years the United States has been conducting an interesting experiment. The subjects of the experiment: black people and working-class whites. The hypothesis to be tested: Can people who were taken from the jungles of Africa and forced into slavery be fully integrated as citizens in a majority white population?

The whites were descendants of Europeans who had created a majestic civilization. The former slaves had been tribal peoples with no written language and virtually no intellectual achievements. Acting on a policy that was not fair to either group, the government released newly freed black people into a white society that saw them as inferiors. America has struggled with racial discord ever since.

Decade after decade the problems persisted but the experimenters never gave up. They insisted that if they could find the right formula the experiment would work, and concocted program after program to get the result they wanted. They created the Freedman's Bureau, passed civil rights laws, tried to build the Great Society, declared War on Poverty, ordered race preferences, built housing projects, and tried midnight basketball. Their new laws intruded into people's lives in ways that would have been otherwise unthinkable.

They called in National Guard troops to enforce school integration. They outlawed freedom of association. Over the protests of parents, they put white children on buses and sent them to black schools and vice-versa. They tried with money, special programs, relaxed standards, and endless hand wringing to close the achievement gap. To keep white backlash in check they began punishing public and even private statements on race. They hung up Orwellian public banners that commanded whites to Celebrate Diversity! and Say No to Racism. Nothing was off-limits if it might salvage the experiment.

Some thought that what W.E.B. DuBois called the Talented Tenth would lead the way for black people. A group of elite, educated blacks would knock down doors of opportunity and show the world what blacks were capable of.

There is a Talented Tenth. They are black Americans who have become entrepreneurs, lawyers, doctors, and scientists. But ten percent is not enough. For the experiment to work, the ten percent has to be followed by a critical mass of people who can hold middle-class jobs and promote social stability. That is what is missing.

Through the years, too many black people continue to show an inability to function and prosper in a culture unsuited to them. Detroit is bankrupt, the south side of Chicago is a war zone, and the vast majority of black cities all over America are beset by degeneracy and violence. And blacks never take responsibility for their failures. Instead, they lash out in anger and resentment.

Across the generations and across the country, as we have seen in Detroit, Watts, Newark, Los Angeles, Cincinnati, and Ferguson, rioting, and looting are just one racial incident away. The white elite would tell us that this doesn't mean the experiment has failed. We just have to try harder. We need more money, more time, more understanding, more programs, and more opportunities.

But nothing changes no matter how much money is spent, no matter how many laws are passed, no matter how many black geniuses are portrayed on TV, and no matter who is president. Some argue it is a problem of culture as if culture creates people's behavior instead of the other way around. Others blame white privilege.

But since 1965, when the elites opened America's doors to the Third World, immigrants from Asia and India people who are not white, not rich, and not connected have quietly succeeded. While the children of these people are winning spelling bees and getting top scores on the SAT, black youths are committing half the country's violent crime, which includes viciously punching random white people on the street for the thrill of it that has nothing to do with poverty.

The experiment has failed. Not because of white culture, or white privilege, or white racism. The fundamental problem is that American black culture has evolved into an un-fixable and crime-ridden mess. They do not want to change their culture or society and expect others to tolerate their violence and amoral behavior. They have become socially incompatible with other races by their own design, not because of the racism of others - but by their own hatred of non-blacks.

Our leaders don't seem to understand just how tired their white subjects are with this experiment. They don't understand that white people are NOT out to get black people; they are just exhausted with them. They are exhausted by the social pathologies, the violence, the endless complaints, and the blind racial solidarity, the bottomless pit of grievances, the excuses, and the reflexive animosity. The elites explain everything with racism, and refuse to believe that white frustration could soon reach the boiling point."

Ian Duncan

The Baltimore Sun

*_


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Stumbled on this the other day, these folks are crazy!

https://medium.com/@seattleblmanon3...ill-to-the-government-of-seattle-ddaee51d3e47

Kinda long read.

BLM demands list.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> 80%?!?
> 
> The bastards need to be the first up against the wall when the revolution comes!


I have a more then a few in Congress and a couple of president wannabees in Hilary and Oblunder that I would like to move to the front of the line. :devil:


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Dusting off this old tread instead of starting a new one. If anyone needs a reminder BLM often uses antifa at there protests for "security" among other things.

Hot off the press.









BLM's millions unaccounted for after leaders quietly jumped ship


No one appears to have been in charge at Black Lives Matter for months. The address it lists on tax forms is wrong, and the charity's two board members won't say who controls its $60 million bankroll, a Washington Examiner investigation has found.




www.washingtonexaminer.com





Godspeed


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

More and more black folks have figured out this is not what they thought it was... especially since BLM is against family.


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

It all depends. . . If they support and endorse Democrat candidates, or if they run their own against the Democrats and Republicans.

If they have their own party, they could split the liberal vote. Imagine if the Democrats LOST most of the black voters and that was all that the BLM candidates had. Democrats and BLM politicians would become obsolete in just a few election cycles.

It would basically divide the libs into two different groups, each wanting power and control.

Of course the Dems would start screaming that we would need to change the election laws so that the winner would be whom ever could form a coalition opposed to who got the most votes.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

Several black folks are leaving the Biden administration right now. Saying there is no room to grow and they have figured out they were there only because of their skin color.


----------

